# Wide Grip Upright Rows for Traps



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

Whats up guys, hope all is well,

dont know if there is already a thread like this, couldn't find one so here we go,

Anyone tried doing wide grip upright rows to target the traps more, the 'normal' way of doing upright rows is to grip the bar about shoulder width, thus working more on the deltoids, I found going much wider works the traps more, anyone tried it?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

yea i find it works the lateral head of the delt and traps..... you do shoulder width grip so bar only ever comes up to nipples at top of the rep?


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

Too much strain on your rotator cuffs i guess?

I think rack pulls would be more beneficial.

Ninja


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Deads, rack uplls and even bent rows have made my traps grow alot better.

Shrugs and upright rows are pretty crap imo (upright rows espcially as they can damage your shoulder/rotator cuff)


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

Wide upright row is the business. conventional grip(shoulders or closer) relies too much on biceps/brachialis, ie the elbow is significantly flexed at the top of the movement. additionally the wrist joint is put under a lot of strain. with the wide grip(approx bench press grip) the elbow flexors are recruited far less and so the medial delt is worked harder.






something like this but with the elbows flicked forwards more.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Upright rows are seriously underated imo

narrow grip will hit more traps if done correctly, wider grip will hit more lateral delt


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Always seemed like a recipe for shoulder impingement to me DB, you get on with them ok then I guess?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

i like them but i cant believe shrugs were just called crap? when you can shrug 260kx18 reps (form is ok too!) and you dnt have good traps then you can say they are crap.....


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

They work well for my traps, feel it more when I super-set it with dumbbell or barbell shrugs,

I'll alternate my grip, from shoulder width and wide grip, when I feel I need to work traps more I go for the wider grip.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Ak_88 said:


> Always seemed like a recipe for shoulder impingement to me DB, you get on with them ok then I guess?


Think like most people it depends on their flexibility and also genetic make up of the shoulder, angles of attachments etc..

I have no problems with behind the neck presses ether.. Hell if bit Marius pudinouski(sp) can do them with 220kg they are good enough for me!


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Upright rows of any grip completely fvck my rotators up to the extent i cant even to any chest work for a week...its horrible. But it obviously seems to work very well for some others.

Behind neck presses work fine for me though with no agg which is weird...


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

hsmann87 said:


> Upright rows of any grip completely fvck my rotators up to the extent i cant even to any chest work for a week...its horrible. But it obviously seems to work very well for some others.
> 
> Behind neck presses work fine for me though with no agg which is weird...


do a serious amount of arm 'windmills' (forward and backward) prior to any upper body workout. then get some rotator cuff strengthening in there(seriously light to begin with), couple this with some pec/delt stretching and you should be sorted.


----------



## nelly1972 (Jun 15, 2010)

Try high pulls, more explosive and less likely to get injured..


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Noob Q what are high pulls and what are rack pulls?


----------

